# Goblins und Worgen als Spielervolk - undenkbar oder genial?



## Elenenedh (20. Juli 2009)

Herzlich willkommen zur buffed-Umfrage.

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele.
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

Das Thema dieser Woche:
Die Blogger der Webseite scrollsoflore.com haben in der neuesten Testserver-Version von Patch 3.2 Halloween-Masken von Goblins und Worgen gefunden. Warum das so spannend ist? Bisher gibt es in WoW nur Masken von Völkern, die Ihr spielen könnt - dementsprechend könnte der Fund Großes für die nächste Erweiterung versprechen: *Goblins und Worgen als Spielervölker!* Glaubt Ihr dran oder findet Ihr, das ganze ist nur ein schlechter Scherz? *Und was würdet Ihr als erstes spielen?* Einen hinterhältigen Goblin? Oder so einen zähnefletschenden Worgen?

Hier geht's zu unserem Special rund um Worgen und Goblins - inklusive einer Einschätzung, ob die beiden Völker tatsächlich bald spielbar werden könnten.


----------



## Meuchlor (20. Juli 2009)

Nur mal so eine Kleine Frage, wie stellt ihr euch ein BG System vor mit einer 3. neutralen Fraktion ? ;-)
Ich vermute, dass diese Rassen es nicht als spielbares Volk ins Spiel schaffen, auch wenn ich es mir noch so wünschen würde diese zu spielen.
Zum Thema neutrales Volk, stell ich mir sehr schwer vor, weil man ja nciht benachteiligt sein will. Demzufolge müssen Alle 10 Klassen in die Fraktion hinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich stelle mir schon einen Worgen Paladin vor oder einen Goblin Priester, es wäre auf alle fälle amüsant...


----------



## Powerflower (20. Juli 2009)

hmm egal wo mit ständig aktivem pvp? als dritte fraktion also wie die todesritter anfangs nur dauerhaft? wäre auch nicht schlecht. oder gibt das gar zwei neue fraktionen die für sich kämpfen? wäre ja auch denkbar. aber eines ist sicher ich finde die idee alleine schon cool


----------



## Elledar (20. Juli 2009)

Auch wenn ich momentan nicht WoW spiele reizt es mich schon wieder anzufangen wenn Goblins als Spielbare Rasse auftreten.Aber Worge kann ich mir leider nicht in Rüstung und mit Schild und Schwert vorstellen.Genausowenig wie das PvP System dann gehen soll.


----------



## terminator111 (20. Juli 2009)

ich denke, dass mit dem neutralen system wird so gehen, dass man erst neutral ist und sich ab einem bestimmten level entscheiden muss, ob man zur horde oder zu allianz gehöhren will


----------



## JosAngel (20. Juli 2009)

terminator111 schrieb:


> ...und sich ab einem bestimmten level entscheiden muss, ob man zur horde oder zu allianz gehöhren will



Das wärs ja wohl noch... es reicht doch jetzt schon zu genüge was Blizz aus dem guten alten WoW gemacht hat...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber vllt bin ich einer der wenigen (mittlerweile als "ClassicNoob" bezeichneter) Gamer die wirklich seit Anfang an dabei sind und WoW einfach nur lieben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nasrem (20. Juli 2009)

Wie ich mir ne 3te Neutrale Fraktion darstelle ist doch ganz einfach jenachdem bei welcher Fraktion man die Worgen/Goblins wählt zu dieser Fraktion hält der betreffende dann so würden dann keine Blancingprobleme entstehen, die Rassenfertigkeit wäre der Fainishalber Natürlich auf beiden Seiten gleich, bei den Worgen Könnte ich mir als Rassenfertigkeit sowas wie Kampfheulen oder so Vorstellen, wohingegen die Goblins durch ihre Technische zuneigung wohl eher irgenwas wie nen erhöhten Skill für die Gobliningikunst ermöglicht, Gnome bekommen dafür dann den erhöhten Skill als Gnomeningeneur, als Resitenz bei der Volkern wäre Schatten bei den Worgen und bei den Goblins Feuerwiderstand möglich.
Worgen Paladine kann ich mir genausowenig vorstellen, wie Priester bei den Goblins, der Grund dafür ist das beide Klassen nicht zum jeweiligen Volk Passen würden, Da Worgen eher die Dunkle Magie bevorzugen und Goblins nichts für Heilige Professionen übrig haben. Auch nicht Passen zu den Goblins passen würden wahrscheinlich Schamanen, und Auch zu den Worgen würde der Preister als Klasse nicht wirklich in Frage kommen.


----------



## Saberclaw (20. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube, dass, sollten Goblins und Worgen kommen, sie einer (auch unter sich) neutralen Fraktion zugehörig sein werden.
Über spielbare Klassen sag ich erstmal nix, darüber wurde von buffed schon ziemlich gut spekuliert und argumentiert.

Das PvP stelle ich mir so vor:
Da beide neuen Völker in meiner Version neutral sind, werden diese random einfach dahingesteckt (zu Allianz oder Horde) wo Spielermangel herrscht. Das stell ich mir für die Balance in BGs als ziemlich gute Lösung vor, da es wahrscheinlich sehr viele Leute geben wird, die sich eben für diese Völker entscheiden.

Was ich persönlich darüber denke:

Goblins sind ok und passen wunderbar als Gegenstück zu Gnomen eig. zur Horde (es muss ja nicht immer neutrale Goblins geben siehe Venture Co.).

Worgen, nein Danke! Es muss einfach nicht sein, dass eine zweite Humanoidenrasse (Tauren) ins Spiel kommt.
Vielleicht denke ich da zu konservativ, aber Tauren kennt man schon ewig durch die  Warcraft-Strategie-Spiele.
Ausserdem würde WoW damit einen Schritt weiter Richtung Everquest o.ä. Spielen machen, in denen solche Humanoiden Gang und Gebe waren (hat mich total angeödet). 

Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass Worgs so wie sie jetzt aussehen spielbar werden (werden auf jeden optisch frisiert), aber sollten sie optisch sich ins Gesamtgefüge einreihen können, bin ich auch bereit diese zu akzeptieren, aber prinzipiell hab ich was dagegen.


----------



## KnightOfBlood (20. Juli 2009)

Also mal ehrlich...
Ihr PvP-Suchties...
Ich kann auch gerne auf PvP verzichten, hab ich nix gegen^^

Aber ums mal etwas seriöser anzugehen:
Auf alten Schlachtfeldern finde ich die Idee von Saberclaw ganz gut. 
Und alle neuen Schlachtfelder entweder ebenso programmieren, oder neue machen... 
Wo ist das Problem?
Das ihr aber auch alles kritisieren und niedermachen müsst...


----------



## izabul (20. Juli 2009)

Also Worgen find ich mal richtig cool würde sie sofort spielen ich hoffe wen sie kommen kommen sie zur allianz
aber selbst wen sie zur horde gehen werd ich einen spielen^^


----------



## Harlon0822 (20. Juli 2009)

Neutral wäre cool und was dann noch gut wäre wenn sich dann die worgen oder goblins für eine fraktionen entscheiden können wie bei den dk´s das man dann halt bei der horde und allianz ist aber kann halt auch sein das sie halt zu beiden können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kinglose (20. Juli 2009)

hiho

also ich finde die idee der umsetzung garnicht mal so schlecht...

aber was dazu kommen könnte, wäre dass die goblins ihre fraktion bekommen und die worgen ihre fraktion und man kann sich dann als worg/goblin aussuchen ob man mit der horde/allianz verbündet sein will oder halt nicht :-)


Wäre ne gute Idee, war eben so ein "Geistesblitz ( höhö doppeldeutig ) von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



viel spaß beim weiterdiskutieren


----------



## Regenheart (20. Juli 2009)

was cool wäre wenn die Worge als menschen zur allianz kommen und man sich dan immer in einen Worg verwandelt wen man kämpft




- MFG


----------



## t34m4n (20. Juli 2009)

namd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich denke dass worge schon zur horde kommen könnten, allianz eher weniger
goblins jedoch glaube ich werden als keine neue rasse hinzukommen.. was wird dann aus den neutralen goblinstädten?

auch noch eine möglichkeit wären naga, lady wash zb. war auch mal eine zeit lang verbündet mit den blut/hochelfen


eine 3. fraktion wäre natürlich auch großartig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
eine richtig böse fraktion müsste dann her, mit der geisel inklusive, dämonen, nagas, usw.. aber das wäre dann ein bsl viel content für ein addon

bis dann jedoch  cheers  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kruschkrusch (20. Juli 2009)

> ich denke, dass mit dem neutralen system wird so gehen, dass man erst neutral ist und sich ab einem bestimmten level entscheiden muss, ob man zur horde oder zu allianz gehöhren will



Wenn überhaupt, dann so!!


----------



## Stoeven (20. Juli 2009)

Eine dritte Fraktion wird es im Spiel vermutlich niemals geben. Die Chance dazu hat sich BLIZZARD mit dem Burning Crusade Addon verspielt, bei dem die Rassen Blutelfen, Draenei und Naga - zu einer dritten Fraktion zusammengefügt - hätten erscheinen können. Diese 3te Fraktion unter dem Kommando von Illidan mit der Hauptstadt "The Black Temple" hätte sogar von der Story her gut in Warcraft hinein gepasst.
Eine neue Fraktion mit dem nächsten Addon einzuführen wäre völliger Blödsinn, da sich BLIZZARD das Balancing, das gesamte PVP-System und die alten Questgebiete neu überarbeiten müsste. Auch wenn die neue Fraktion mit einem Level 55 Charakter (ähnlich einer Heldenklasse) beginnt wäre eine Einbindung in die Geschichte von Warcraft sehr schwierig - im Prinzip unmöglich. Und dann müssten auch neue Quest für die Fraktion entwickelt werden - nein - BLIZZARD wird keine neue Frakion herausbringen.
Viel Wahrscheinlicher ist da eine neue Heldenklasse ect.
Falls die Goblins bzw. die Worgen den bestehenden Fraktionen beigefügt werden - nein können sie im Prinzip auch nicht. Die Worgen sind von schwarzer Magie korumpierte Wölfe, die niemals der Allianz oder der Horde beitreten würden und die Goblins sind Geldgeile, hinterhältige, aber auch friedliche Geschöpfe (wie die Schweizer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, die Allianz und Horde unterstützen, das Perfekte neutrale Volke eben.
Den Gerüchten zuvolge nehme ich an, dass sowohl Goblins, als auch die Worgen Basis einer neuen Story sein könnten - sie werden möglicherweise Questgeber sein, Flugpuntke stellen und eine neue Hauptstadt besitzen.

Zusammenfassend ist das Einfügen einer neuen Fraktion meiner Meinung nach: 1. Zu aufwendig für die Spieldesigner, 2. Von der Story her unmöglich (bzw. verspätet siehe BC), 3. Von den meisten Spielern nicht gewollt (zerreißt Gilden auf Allianz und Horde Seite weil Spieler die neue Fraktion testen wollen)
Das Einfügen der beiden Rassen in Allianz und Horde ist: 1. Ebenfalls aufwendig für die Designer, 2. nicht nötig (es sei denn, eine neue spezifische Klasse wird eingeführt, siehe Blutelfen Paladin BC), 3. Was passiert mit den neutralen Städten wie Ratchet und Booty Bay?


Gruß Stoeven

/discuss


----------



## ardmorawn (20. Juli 2009)

son worgkriegr wäre schon cool... aber wen, dann für beide fraktionen frei wählbar, vileicht mit farblichem oder körperlichem unterschied, als erkennung quasi, pvp-worg gegen worg. auf jeden fall colle sache...(also, natürlich angenommen es gäbe jemals spielbare worgen/gobblins)


----------



## 1337reroll (21. Juli 2009)

Ich finde den Gedanken von einer neutralen Fraktion super *thumbs up* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim BG könnte man es ja eventuell so machen, dass Goblins dann bei der Allianz kämpft und Worgen bei der Horde ... oder wirklich Goblins und Worgen zusammen. Dass dann die Fraktion reinkommt, die sich schneller angemeldet hat oder aus einem Zufallsprinzip ausgewählt wird.
Wenn es bei einem BG nicht klappt, dann dafür beim nächsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg


----------



## K&#923;&#915;D&#1071;&#923;K (21. Juli 2009)

ich finde die idee nicht schlecht aber wie oben bereits  gesagt kann ich mir weder worgen mit 2h-waffen /schwert+schild vorstellen  noch kann ich mir vorstellen welche klassen für die beiden völker möglich wären

Worgen: Dk --- Nichtwirklich,
             Krieger --- Mayby, 
             Pala --- NIEMALS,
             Schamie --- Nichtwirklich,
             Jäger --- Nichtwirklich, 
             Druide --- in veränderter version mayby, 
             Schurke --- für mich die wascheinlichste klasse,
             Magier --- Nichtwirklich,
             Priester --- NIEMALS, 
             Hexer --- schwer vorstellbar aber möglich.

Goblin:  Dk --- Möglich,
            Krieger --- Ja,
            Pala --- NIEMALS,
            Schamie --- Möglich,
            Jäger --- nichtwirklich,
            Druide --- NIEMALS,
            Schurke --- mayby,
            Magier --- Möglich,
            Priester --- Niemals,
            Hexer --- Ja.

damit will ich nurmal zeigen das für die goblins zwar einige der bestehenden klassen in frage kommen für die worken aber fast keine


----------



## Cotraxis (21. Juli 2009)

joar goblins und worgen als klasse wäre schon super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich sags mal so ne neue fraktion kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Livak (21. Juli 2009)

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen dass beide Völker als neue Neutrale Fraktion ins Spiel integriert werden. 
PvP gibts natürlich dann nicht als neutrale Fraktion, da sie sich aus dem Krieg der beiden raushalten und ihren eigenen Weg gehen.
Dafür aber werden sie ganz spezielle Fähigkeiten erlangen die sehr einzigartig und besonders sind und quasi den Verlust von PvP ausgleichen werden.
Außerdem denke ich dass man beim erstellen eines solchen Volkes vorher eine Warnung bekommt dass man PvP schlachten nicht teilnehmen kann oder sowas in der Art.
Goblins könnten zB. geschickte Händlerfähigkeiten erlangen können wodurch sie bei Mobs mehr Gold looten können oder Sb-Gegenstände teurer verkaufen könnten.
Worge dagegen werden von ihrer Fähigkeit dass sie zu bestimmten Zeiten einen Buff bekommen der ihre Werte erhöht profitieren, ich dachte da an Vollmond ;D , was ihnen einen kleinen Vorteil in PvE beschaffen könnte, erhöhte Ausweich oder erhöhtes Tempo könnte auch noch denkbar sein(da sie nicht PvP spielen gibts dann auch keine Balancing Probleme von wegen :"Der läuft ja schneller!!!").
Lassen wir uns überraschen und hoffen wir dass Blizzard unsere Phantasien übertreffen werden und die 3te Erweiterung ein Meilenstein in WoW wird.
Wünsch für uns alle dass jeder von der Erweiterung profitieren wird.
Ich würde dann einen weiblichen Worg Magier anfangen da ich noch keinen weiblichen char besitze und so ein mage doch ganz lustig wäre als Worg.
MfG Târîk von Antonidas


----------



## Livak (21. Juli 2009)

sry wegen doppelpost


----------



## Fabi122 (21. Juli 2009)

Also es wundert mich sehr, dass so viele für die 3 dritte Fraktion gestimmt haben, das hab ich mir auch schon oft vorgestellt, aber immernoch: Neue völker heißt: Mounts, Hauptstädte, Quests usw. Außerdem müssten alle bg's neu entwickelt werden.... FAZIT: NEUE VÖLKER JA, ABER NICHT MIT EINEM .2er PATCH!


----------



## BlackLionZ (21. Juli 2009)

Niemand sagt was von .2er Patch... die Masken sind nur auf dem PTR für 3.2 aufgetaucht... Kommen würden sie, WENN dann erst mit dem neuen Addon... was zur Malstroem bzw Südmeerthematik, zumindest von den Goblins her, auch sehr passen würde... Ich hoffe zwar, dass es keine dritte Fraktion geben wird, allerdings wird es rein Lore-Technisch schwierig die beiden Völker aufeinmal der Allianz oder der Horde anzu"dichten"... gerade bei den Goblins, die durch geschickten Handel mit beiden Fraktion und ausnutzen des Krieges zu ihren gunsten (sowohl was den Wohlstand, als auch den "besonderen" Status bei den beiden exisitierenen Fraktionen angeht) sich einen guten Lebensraum geschaffen haben... freiwillig würden die das wohl nie aufgeben...


----------



## Þunraz (22. Juli 2009)

Goblins sind die perfekte neutrale Rasse. Sie sind technologisch sehr weit entwickelt und eher Söldner. Sie sind eigentlich viel zu eigen einer Fraktion beizutreten.
Ich persönlich denke aber an keine neutrale Fraktion sondern eher an Hordegoblins als passendes Gegenstück zu den Gnomen. Und den Worgen die in Menschen und Wolfform auftreten und der Allianz angehören.

Egal welcher Fraktion Goblins angehören werden ich werde sie spielen und meine anderen Chars links liegen lassen, da ich schon ewig auf deren Einführung warte. Einen Worgen könnt ich mir nur als Twink vorstellen. 

Gruß, vom Donnergott


----------



## olopi (22. Juli 2009)

Stoeven schrieb:


> und die Goblins sind Geldgeile, hinterhältige, aber auch friedliche Geschöpfe (wie die Schweizer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Zum Thema Schweizer :
Geldgeil: Nein
Hinterhältig: Ja(ich schon)
Friedlich: Manchmal

Egal Back to Topic


 Es ist als würde man Murlocs(Trolle) nehmen Die Rassen haben sich von den anderen getrennt um sich Horde/Allianz anzuschliessen 

Ich würde Sofort mit einem Worgen schurke anfangen da ich gerne Wolfartige Wesen(Werwölfe) spielen würde


----------



## Lanii (26. Juli 2009)

würd als Alli total gerne ein Worgen-Weibchen spielen! Das BIld der Maske sieht total schick aus ^.^


----------

